

All that is wrong with the Recruitment Industry - msantos
https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/all-that-is-wrong-with-the-recruitment-industry-140cd1fdce0

======
ZeljkoS
Surprising thing is that most recruiters don't want to check if a candidate is
actually qualified. We sell live coding tests (www.TestDome.com) and often get
the response that testing limits recruiter's "pool" of candidates. Basically,
they send everybody with a nice looking resume directly to an interview. Once
a recruiter told me: "We tried testing before, but 2 out of 3 candidates
failed the test before we could send them to a potential employer. So we
stopped." :)

------
collyw
Back to the open source / github resume idea. Great if your work is not in
house, and you have no outside interests.

The recruitment industry is badly broken though.

